# Campy Shamal Vs. Fulcrum Zeros



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

I thought I would ask this in the Campy forum as I am focusing on one of these 2-way wheelsets. Anyway, are these two essentially same--hubs, rims, spokes? I know rear spoke pattern is different on Shamals. Anyone tried both and chosen one over the other (beside for color). I have also though about going Reynolds way in the 32 rim depth, but think Shamal or Zero may be better choice for everyday use and tubeless option. If anyone knows of a thread (I did search) let me know.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have Zonda's so it's not a great comparison. I would say it's a matter of taste with those 2. If the G3 patter rear doesn't freak you out then get the Campagnolo's. If it does get the Zero's. Both get stellar reviews. I doubt you will feel much difference in ride quality.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

PS: I would look into the Zond'a and Eurus before spending on the Shamals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> PS: I would look into the Zond'a and Eurus before spending on the Shamals.


I'd tend to agree with this, I haven't compared the 2010 models but in the past I didn't feel like the Shamal offered enough advantages to justify its price difference with the Eurus.


----------

